# Why does Ballan have gold all over his bike?



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Am I missing something here? Yes, he won the world championship and there is a gold medal awarded for that. But, doesn't the gold on one's kit and bike typically signify the "Gold" medal from the Olympics ala Bettini?

Did Ballan win a gold in the Olympics? Or, is he simply "over-golding" for vanity's sake?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Samuel Sanchez won the Olympics road race.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I think Bettini made up the gold style from being olympic champ. I don't remember seeing that before him, could be wrong though.

I think Ballan just feels golden.
Brian


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

as far as i'm concerned, the world champion should be allowed to sport any color he/she wants.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

The World Championships, for road cycling, is typically more important to a rider than the Olympics.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

jhamlin38 said:


> as far as i'm concerned, the world champion should be allowed to sport any color he/she wants.


Correct answer. Thread done.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> as far as i'm concerned, the world champion should be allowed to sport any color he/she wants.


I completely agree


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> The World Championships, for road cycling, is typically more important to a rider than the Olympics.


This is true, but I don't quite understand it. Seems that the Olympics would be the more sought-after palmares, just because of the prestige of the Olympics and also the fact that the Olympic RR is one held only every four years, yet the WC is a yearly thing. 

Stripes gleam brighter than gold, I guess.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Doctor Who said:


> This is true, but I don't quite understand it. Seems that the Olympics would be the more sought-after palmares, just because of the prestige of the Olympics and also the fact that the Olympic RR is one held only every four years, yet the WC is a yearly thing.
> 
> Stripes gleam brighter than gold, I guess.


Simple. History: the World Championships have been going since the 1930s and have been won by most of the big names in the history of cycling. The Olympics have only been open to professionals since 1996, and have been won by a fairly mixed bag of cyclists - Pascal Richard, Ullrich, Bettini and Sanchez.

I'm sure that the prestige of the olymics will slowly increase over time, but because it is run less often, some champions of the sport are likely to miss out, and the list of winners is always going to look less impressive, making the historical context of the race less significant.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, yes, forgot that the pros couldn't do the Olympics prior to 1996. Makes sense.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not unique to cycling. Think basketball.


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

ballan is P I M P !


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pics? I haven't seen this allegedly gold bike.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I saw this and was kind of confused myself. I understand rainbowing out your bike and kit when you win the wc but the gold touches seem like it should be left to the winner of the medal. Vice versa You wouldnt want sanchez wearing rainbow because he won gold. It is relatively new thing ever since Bettini went completely overboard.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Here's Ballan's bike. Basically a gold fork and headtube, gold bartape and gold accents on the helmet.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Jokull said:


> Simple. History: the World Championships have been going since the 1930s and have been won by most of the big names in the history of cycling. The Olympics have only been open to professionals since 1996, and have been won by a fairly mixed bag of cyclists - Pascal Richard, Ullrich, Bettini and Sanchez.
> 
> I'm sure that the prestige of the olymics will slowly increase over time, but because it is run less often, some champions of the sport are likely to miss out, and the list of winners is always going to look less impressive, making the historical context of the race less significant.


Exactly.

Cause sometimes Olympics are a joke in well established sports like Soccer (where there is a pro cap, and is predominantly u-23), and already have well established tournaments like the World Cup or the more prestigious Champions League. They came before and are governed by their sport alone, and the history and rivalries are much richer. The Olympics started for amateurs and for many years pros were denied the right of competition.

He can have whatever colour he wants, it's just more eye candy for us :thumbsup:


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha, the cycling etiquette/kit police take no prisoners! I suspect Ballan doesn't care whether his putting gold accents offends internet cyclists. You may have more luck whining about kits (OMG Jeremy wore a rainbow jersey last Sunday!!) worn by club riders.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

tron said:


> It is relatively new thing ever since Bettini went completely overboard.


New to the road scene maybe. Paola Pezzo had the overboard gold act down long ago. She won MTB olympic gold in '96 and '00, and did the solid gold shorts routine (maybe even a full gold skinsuit, I can't remember). Makes Bettini's gold shoe's look a bit mundane.

https://www.bikenews.it/mtb/camp-ita2001/foto2/pezzo3.jpg

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_fe24PxoOaRA/...nE/d4V1b-Iwixo/Max+Pezzo+maggio+01_edited.jpg

Definetely an Italian thing.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

> Why does Ballan have gold all over his bike?


Because he is friends with this guy and they share some of the same taste!!!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

he he he I think this one's a keeper...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

He has gold on his bike because the world championship medal they give out is gold too.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

That's gold!

https://members.cox.net/irizari_bikes/Ridley Noah Gold Edition.htm


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

That is an awsome looking bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It's one thing if you earn the bike, another if you merely buy it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

swuzzlebubble said:


> That's gold!
> 
> https://members.cox.net/irizari_bikes/Ridley Noah Gold Edition.htm


Not bad, if you want a little gold bling on your bike. Of course if you want a gold bike...


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

function said:


> I suspect Ballan doesn't care whether his putting gold accents offends internet cyclists.


But, but, but isn't that one of the ten commandments? 

Number eleven I believe:
XI. Thou shalt not offend an internet cyclist.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Not bad, if you want a little gold bling on your bike. Of course if you want a gold bike...


That Ridley and old Colnago are pretty pimp, but if you are riding those (or wearing chrome Sidis) you better be first or DFL.


----------

